# Replacement Brake Discs / Calipers



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys just looking on recommendations for replacement brake discs for a 2015 TT 2.0 TFSI Quattro first impulse is to go whole hog and change to uprated discs but unsure if I will see any benefit.

Also if changing discs and or calipers to the rear and possibly the front will other brands not have the rusting on the hubs its drives me crazy when I see it i've read its just a VW group parts thing apparently other brands don't suffer from this?


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

I replaced the discs with the Brembo UV coated version, no more rusted hubs since then.
Model numbers were 08.C501.11 and 09.9772.11, if you're interested.
I kept the calipers as is, just cleaned them up and coated them with high temperature resistant paint.
I also replaced the brake pads with EBC RedStuff.

No difference in stopping power (to be expected), guess you need to upgrade calipers for that.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok thanks I went with your recommendations above only thing is the rear discs you
Mentioned are 300mm diameter and all the car part centre websites are telling me my rear are 272mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

APR are the best but expensive.

http://www.apracing.com

Have a look at offerings from Tarox

http://www.tarox.co.uk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Ok thanks I went with your recommendations above only thing is the rear discs you
> Mentioned are 300mm diameter and all the car part centre websites are telling me my rear are 272mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what they told me too, they're 300mm on mine, though.
Measure and you will know! :wink:


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Also does anyone know anything regarding the EPB will changing the discs be like on a normal car with manual handbrake or is their other complications?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Also does anyone know anything regarding the EPB will changing the discs be like on a normal car with manual handbrake or is their other complications?


You need something like VCDS to release the EPB. There's a service mode that you use that does the release and recalibrates the EPB once everything has changed. There are people who suggest it can be done without the calibration but it will probably wear your pads/discs rapidly.

Not sure if you can do it with the Lite version of VCDS, I suspect not.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Slightly annoyed phoned Audi up to get the OEM part reference's for my my car just to 100% make sure im getting the correct brake discs only to be told company policy they cant disclose that information and Audi customer service tells me the same. Is there anyway apart from actually removing my brake discs I can find accurate specs on the OEM ones that are currently fitted? Using my car reg websites are giving me 2-3 options for the rear!


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

If you give me the exact model/engine/year I can look it up for you


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

phazer said:


> If you give me the exact model/engine/year I can look it up for you


Wow thanks for that it is TT Coupe MK3 8J / October 2014 / 230ps 2.0 litre tfsi quattro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GroundZeroUK said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > If you give me the exact model/engine/year I can look it up for you
> ...


No worries, right so Oct 2014 will be MY2015. Given the engine you should have vented rear discs which are all 310x22mm. There are two part codes, theres no info in Etka as to what they are but I think it's as follows (confirm with a friendly dealer parts dept):

1K0 615 601 N - Service Kit, two discs, pads and replacements clips, bolts

5Q0 615 601 E - Single brake disc

5Q0 698 451 P - Set of 2 Pads to 26.06.2017, after that they differ between manual / auto

If by any chance your rear brakes don't have vented discs let me know and I'll get those numbers.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

phazer said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> > phazer said:
> ...


Nice one I believe my front is vented and rear is solid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GroundZeroUK said:


> Nice one I believe my front is vented and rear is solid?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, my bad. Fronts are deffo vented. For the Quattro, rear part numbers are:

3Q0 615 601 A - Discs 300x12mm

5Q0 698 451 P (Manual) - Pads (Set of 2)
5Q0 698 451 N (Auto) - Pads (Set of 2)


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

phazer said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one I believe my front is vented and rear is solid?
> ...


Amazing thanks for your help my friend this helps a lot well thanks anyone who replies to this thread it's definitely lowered my stress levels with your help !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GroundZeroUK said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > GroundZeroUK said:
> ...


Not a problem 8) Have a double check before you buy anything, if the discs you have are 300mm diameter you're all set (the other size is 272mm).

ETKA is normally clear on the fitment of parts but not for the rear brakes :lol:


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

phazer said:


> GroundZeroUK said:
> 
> 
> > Not a problem 8) Have a double check before you buy anything, if the discs you have are 300mm diameter you're all set (the other size is 272mm).
> ...


One last request I dont suppose you can get the OEM part number for the brake shields ?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GroundZeroUK said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > GroundZeroUK said:
> ...


They've been superseded and increased n price, latest quattro part codes are:

Cover plate left 5Q0 615 611 S £18.12
Cover plate right 5Q0 615 612 S £18.12


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Excellent bro is this just for the rear looking at front aswell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Those are the rears, fronts are:

Cover plate left 5Q0 615 311 G £13.02
Cover plate right 5Q0 615 312 G £13.02


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

phazer said:


> Those are the rears, fronts are:
> 
> Cover plate left 5Q0 615 311 G £13.02
> Cover plate right 5Q0 615 312 G £13.02


Thanks where are you finding those prices I'm only finding prices triple the ones above 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

GroundZeroUK said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Those are the rears, fronts are:
> ...


I have the same software the dealers have (ETKA), it has the UK retail pricing


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Never understood why people ask for or post part numbers. Get the dealer to do it, if it's wrong it's their problem - you shouldn't ever need or want a part number.


----------



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Never understood why people ask for or post part numbers. Get the dealer to do it, if it's wrong it's their problem - you shouldn't ever need or want a part number.


That's the problem dealers won't give you part numbers I've found out to stop you buying the parts cheaper and getting the work done at a cheaper rate somewhere else it's a bit of a money racket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But these are Audi only parts, your options are limited unless you trawl the used market...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> But these are Audi only parts, your options are limited unless you trawl the used market...


Not if you have access to TPS


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Never understood why people ask for or post part numbers. Get the dealer to do it, if it's wrong it's their problem - you shouldn't ever need or want a part number.


The voice of intolerance? I don't understand it so it must be wrong....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

phazer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Never understood why people ask for or post part numbers. Get the dealer to do it, if it's wrong it's their problem - you shouldn't ever need or want a part number.
> ...


Not intolerance at all, the dealers will match the numbers need to your car and if it wrong they sort it. what if someone takes this information and isn't clear and just orders based on parts and its wrong? theres no embargo on order parts from any model, ask and you shall receive..

Indeed, it would appear "your" post not the text book definition of the very thing you are attempting to vilify..


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


No intolerance here, no idea why you'd interpret it that way, it's pretty obvious that the post I made was referring to your own view point ergo, you don't understand something so you state it is wrong.

As for dealers and parts, most don't know their arse from their elbow when it comes to finding what you need and as stated multiple times above, they wouldn't help the guy out with his needs. Besides, if you want to use TPS to buy OEM parts for less than dealers rob you for, you will need part numbers as they won't spend time looking stuff up for you.


----------

